

Loopt May Be Friending More Mobile Networks - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-friending-more-mobile-networks/

======
leeskye
Good, they need to get with a GSM carrier so they can get iPhone users.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Loopt wont work on the iPhone yet (natively), because it requires GPS hardware
(which the iPhone does not yet have). Hopefully someday though, its a cool
app.

~~~
rms
Doesn't it work on some phones that have APIs for a triangulated, interpolated
GPS?

~~~
jsjenkins168
I havent heard about that, but if thats the case and you find out more please
share. It might be proprietary code rather than an official optional library.

